# Sears, Elgin Parts List



## Bikes62557 (Jul 23, 2017)

Wanted: Sears, Elgin Bicycle Parts List. See attached photo of cover. Original or good copy is fine.

Thanks


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 24, 2017)

I may have one. I'll try to check later.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Bikes62557 (Aug 2, 2017)

Still Looking, Thanks


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 2, 2017)

Think I got what you need, have the original paperwork for my 41' Elgin. Shoot me a p.m.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Aug 6, 2017)

Still need this List or Copy: 

 Thanks


----------



## Bikes62557 (Aug 30, 2017)

Still need this List


----------



## Bikes62557 (Nov 20, 2017)

Still Looking for this Elgin Parts List, either original or nice copy.  Thanks


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 9, 2018)

Still in need of this Elgin Parts List. Original or good copy. Thanks


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you need the hardcopy? That's my lit there, I photocopied it all and posted it on a thread already


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 12, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> Do you need the hardcopy? That's my lit there, I photocopied it all and posted it on a thread already



I am looking for the Elgin Parts List that has the specific models as listed on picture of cover I posted. Would like photos of all pages of this parts list that must include model # 502-173 (Murray).
Looking for original but would be grateful for detailed scanned copy that I could make up a book.


----------

